# Political Unrest



## R Dean (Sep 23, 2013)

Planning a trip to Thailand (Bangkok, Pattaya) soon. How is the current unrest. Is it affecting tourism. 0pinions appreciated.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

There is still unrest and it is advised to stay away from places in Bangkok which are crowded by protesters. 
There is absolutely no unrest in Pattaya, at least no political unrest 

It is affecting tourism, but not in a way that Thailand is suffering from it. 

Anyway, for now: Try to avoid Bangkok and find other places to spend your holiday.


----------



## ScubaDude (Mar 23, 2014)

There used to be lots of protests near the Asok area before (for several months). The street was even closed off for the protestors. But the last time I went there (a few weeks ago now), that area seemed back to normal. Not sure about other places in BKK, but I spend a fair amount of time in the "touristy" areas, and have never had a problem.


----------

